# Building Collapse in New York Injures Three



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2015)

Building Collapse in New York Injures Three

Jul 15, 2015,

http://abcnews.go.com/US/caught-camera-building-collapse-york-injures/story?id=32477542


----------



## Msradell (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sure that OSHA will have fun with this one!  The building was under demolition and obviously somebody made a mistake.


----------



## ICE (Jul 16, 2015)

Msradell said:
			
		

> I'm sure that OSHA will have fun with this one!  The building was under demolition and obviously somebody made a mistake.


So they forgot to sound a horn.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 18, 2015)

My perception is that In New York City buildings collapse more frequently than they do in California.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 18, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> No harm, no foul.


Injures Three, there is harm


----------

